
Where to find some .onion marketplace urls - kristoff_it
Hi everyone,<p>While I have a decent idea of how Tor generally works, I&#x27;ve never used the service very much in terms of surfing around .onion websites.<p>I&#x27;m currently in need of finding and have a look at some .onion marketplaces&#x2F;ecommerce-sites (weapons is my main interest, but I imagine most marketplaces do have multiple categories).<p>Since the visibility problem is especially true for this - pretty volatile - kind of sites, I was wondering if there were some &#x27;must-know&#x27; link aggregators for these kinds of sites.<p>A &#x27;backpage of the internet&#x27; maybe? :)<p>If that&#x27;s not the case then I assume the first google results are good enough for the general weapon buyer.<p>Thanks!
======
herbst
/r/DarkNetMarkets have fun ;)

